# My plan



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So this is my plan for a 90 gallon FOWLR please see if this will work:

Fill tank, Dechlorinate

Add heater/filters/powerhead/ fluorescent light

Get proper Salinity

Add Live Sand + Rock (Will be adding live rock as I go along, starting off with just a few pounds of it)

Cycle, Test make sure everything checks out

Add fish more on that below

My goal is to keep a pair of clownfish alive in this tank just to gain some experience in keeping a saltwater tank so will I absolutely need a skimmer for now? Will I need a sump or will I be okay with adequate filtration with cansiters? As I get the hang of things I am planning to add more equipment as I add more fish. Just need to keep things as simple as possible for now.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That size of a tank you'll need a sump and not skimmer. Make sure you cycle your tank 1st with LR and LS. Get a good quality liquid testing kit for your water.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i would not mix in the tank.. or use tap water for that matter (no dechlorinator) use Ro/DI or your asking for endless algae problems..

cannisters are also a ton more work and possible headaches in marine set ups your better off with a sump


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My neighbor NEVER used anything othewr then Distilled Water for the same reasons as nismo stated as well as a few others i dont recall.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So where do I get this type of water or how do I make it lol? Also if I buy those ready made sumps will I have to drill the main tank.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> So where do I get this type of water or how do I make it lol? Also if I buy those ready made sumps will I have to drill the main tank.


google Ro/Di and you will find tons of info.. this is better then distilled..

you can use an OB overflow if you dont want to drill. i wouldnt spend the money on a pre made sump much better to use a normal aga tank get a few panes of cut glass and some silicone and make your own chambers to get the most out of the set up the way that would work best for you..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

i guess u dont have to have a skimmer but i think its more help on keeping harmful ammonia down and also keeps it from turning into really harmful nitrite.

Clown fish wont really exceed you as a marine fish hobbiest seeing as they are fairly hardy fish do to a good cycled tank and a stable heat temp and salinity, there is no over night fix at this hobby and with each addition to your tank will be a new venture into maintaining a healthy enviorment for the new addition and the already at home clown fish, or what ever else u may have .

In my opinion you should have a qt tank before ANYTHING else if you really wanna succeed in this hobby

although i didnt, i ran into problems because of it though

my advice to you first off is yes in my opinion declorinated water is fine to use, and if you have a uv sterilizer algae shouldnt be to much of a hassle but the better the water you use the better results your tnk will have and yes ro/di water is the best

Sucks not being able to get evry thing at once right???

Wrong as you go back and forth trying to buy stuff to always build up your stock and equip youll run ino alot of people who know stuff as you guys exchange info youll learn more and in person is alot better

so good luck and god speed i hope this helps you out

any more ?s let me know send me a pm and ill let you know anything you want!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks A lot for the help everyone.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the contrast from my approach and trillions approach also shows a good example that there are many ways to achieve good results in a marine tanks its up to you to figure out what methods will work for your abilities and interests

i choose not to use dechloinator or tap water and only use a skimmer for mechanical filtration and carbon and occasionally GFO phospahte remover but then again i have very few fish and lots of sps corals so for marine setups you can never do enough research and planning. as trillion stated every new addition adds to the eco system and can alter the needs of the tank to maintain a proper balance. much like with piranha keeping you need to know what species will play nice with each other with both fish inverts and corals .


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont want to make a whole new thread so I have a few more questions.

Im also starting a 20 gallon tall FOWLR and was wondering if a penguin 200 bio wheel HOB filter would provide enough flow so that I wouldnt need to use a powerhead? This filter is rated for tanks up to 50 gallons.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> I dont want to make a whole new thread so I have a few more questions.
> 
> Im also starting a 20 gallon tall FOWLR and was wondering if a penguin 200 bio wheel HOB filter would provide enough flow so that I wouldnt need to use a powerhead? This filter is rated for tanks up to 50 gallons.


i wouldnt be so concerned about the filtration as much as the fact there isnt much point in doing such a small marine fish only tank. you would be extremely limited in the types of fish you could keep and total number wouldnt be more then three or four at the most, depth is not very important for fish its length and width you need a 20 tall is only 20inchs long and 10 inchs wide.. thats not alot of swimming room.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> the contrast from my approach and trillions approach also shows a good example that there are many ways to achieve good results in a marine tanks its up to you to figure out what methods will work for your abilities and interests
> 
> i choose not to use dechloinator or tap water and only use a skimmer for mechanical filtration and carbon and occasionally GFO phospahte remover but then again i have very few fish and lots of sps corals so for marine setups you can never do enough research and planning. as trillion stated every new addition adds to the eco system and can alter the needs of the tank to maintain a proper balance. much like with piranha keeping you need to know what species will play nice with each other with both fish inverts and corals .


very well said nismo!!

ok as far as the twent gallon tank goes the original postee of this post was wanting to keep clown fish as a first fish. In nature a clown fishes habitat and surroundings usually are about the size of a 20 gallon tank give or take a few FEET of course for short quarrel bursts when trying to establish pairing off

In my opinion though a 20 gallon tank would be good for a amateur to try but as far as a begiinner i wouldnt say itd be a good idea because the smaller the tank the BIGGER the room for param fluctuations

this means daily maintaince on a regular basis almost as if you would be caring for a sick fish

this is why you here the myth alot about salt water being so hard, "OHH YOU ALWAYS GOTTA AD WATER EVERY DAY", OHH ITS SO HARD TO KEEP UP AND YOU GOTTA CHECK YOUR WATER EVERY DAY", thats because begginers such as your self start with a tank thats to small and dont give it the proper care like a more expierenced hobbyiest would

now if you had the proper equip like skimmer, uv, etc, id say go for it and the tank would almost take care of its self once cycled, but just having a hob isnt really gonna do much for ammonia and nitrites

not trying to shoot your hopes down but just know that bigger is always better as far as tanks go in the salt water world but once you get the right equip a twenty gallon would be ok for a couple clowns maybe some kind of smaller blenny, and a small little clean up crew like snails, maybe a clown goby or yellow goby

maybe some hermits maybe a peppermint shrimp, MAYBE even a cleaner shrimp

I guess a clean up crew could technically be counted as part of your hard ware such as skimmer and others cause they will be eating foods not eating buy your fish

also sponges are good for salt water tanks cause there a favored breeding ground for cope pods

also macro algaes will help with NITRATES alot but will have to be removed regularly!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply Trillion. I have no problem at all doing the correct maintenance. I've been told that for the 20 gallon I should keep it simple but Im coming here for a second opinion. I trust people like you so I am going to do a little more research and invest in more of the necessary equipment.

As for the 90 im still going to do this tank but I think I still have to do tonnes more reading and get other saltwater peoples opinion in my area first.


----------

